# Show your latest project



## nEighter

Over at CT they have a pics of your current project, would be cool to have that here. So show a current or past project that you completed!

I'll start. My camera has been to hell and back, so doesn't take the best of pics anymore. FYI.

*Before:*





































*Prep:*


----------



## nEighter

*After:*


----------



## nEighter




----------



## nEighter

I didn't have my camera at the site during the painting and final prep of the wall above on the roof. Oh well. :jester:

Now let's see yours!


----------



## vermontpainter

Nice job, N8. Very impressive and thorough prep, that must have been alot of work. Cool project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nEighter

thanks man! It was and is in a really nice neighborhood. I went back tonight to take some pics and to put 2 screws in a couple of downspouts that were missing them. Had a bunch of neighbors come up and get my number. I am waiting by muh phone!


----------



## timhag

nEighter said:


> I didn't have my camera at the site during the painting and final prep of the wall above on the roof. Oh well. :jester:
> 
> Now let's see yours!


You did a drive by snapshot of some other dudes job, who are you trying to fool????


----------



## RCP

Looks Good! :thumbsup:
How long did the caulking take?


----------



## NEPS.US

Great job N8! 
Go get those referals!


----------



## vermontpainter

N8

You should build yourself a really classy job sign and finish it yourself. That would be a great visual example of Atlas Coatings and Construction. Also, get the logo on that sign! Build the brand, bro!


----------



## NEPS.US

Signs are fairly cheap. Most shops will help you customize your logo. These are things that you can also use for letterhead, estimates, invoices, truck signs, print ads and for a future web site. Start small and slow.


----------



## johnpaint

Very good work man, keep it up.By the way I love the colors and I like the trim work.


----------



## nEighter

NEPS.US said:


> Great job N8!
> Go get those referals!


:thumbsup: hell yes man!



vermontpainter said:


> N8
> 
> You should build yourself a really classy job sign and finish it yourself. That would be a great visual example of Atlas Coatings and Construction. Also, get the logo on that sign! Build the brand, bro!


I will do that, I need to price some. I have chloroplast and am going to price getting signs made vs. me getting some vinyl stickers made with the logo and then a seperate one for contact info on it. I don't mind putting a couple stickers on it if it will save some money AND look professional. If it looks like a turd then I am going to scrap the idea.



timhag said:


> You did a drive by snapshot of some other dudes job, who are you trying to fool????


:blink: how did you know?!?! :laughing:



NEPS.US said:


> Signs are fairly cheap. Most shops will help you customize your logo. These are things that you can also use for letterhead, estimates, invoices, truck signs, print ads and for a future web site. Start small and slow.


Yeah that is the only way right now. I gave these guys a good deal for what they got, but being in the neighborhood and being able to have another (recent) paint is worth it. All my past exteriors are from > 2.5 yrs ago.


----------



## nEighter

btw this is painted with Fortis Satin. I know there are places that may "look" like they are white or shiny, but it is just the finishes reflection.. their satin is just shiny enough to catch the sun, but soft enough to look like vinyl. I like it. I have the paint ordered for my place.. just need to have it delivered.


----------



## TJ Paint

looks great. was that stain or paint on there before?


----------



## nEighter

yes it was. the H/O actually did it. It is some type of stain color from Flood.


----------



## bikerboy

Nice looking job!

Hope you get to be the "go to guy" in that area.


----------



## nEighter

I know that is what I am hoping for too BB.


----------



## TooledUp

I like your caulking style. It looks like stitching :laughing: You should've been a seamstress :thumbup:

Nice job mate - Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter

thanks Tooled! This house is 4yrs old. You seen what condition the paint was in, combined with almost NO caulking was done on the whole house. So yeah it needed it.


----------



## vermontpainter

Here is my latest project. Its just a tension cable spindle/rail system. I do mostly small, detail stuff like this or garage doors. Fun stuff though.


----------



## Bender

Thats cool Scott. Are the rocks there for drainage? 
What are you using for a system?


----------



## vermontpainter

Yes, a break between the slate and the stone wall, its also a landscape perimeter detail that appears all the way around the house. Penofin/Ironclad.


----------



## Bender

I used Penofin on New Belgium Brewery (makers of Fat Tire). I was always very impressed with it.


----------



## MAK-Deco

in response to N8 jobs - sorry didn't quote him... 

Just curious did every nail head need to be caulked?


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, a break between the slate and the stone wall, its also a landscape perimeter detail that appears all the way around the house. Penofin/Ironclad.


I didn't think you liked penofin?


----------



## nEighter

MAK-Deco said:


> in response to N8 jobs - sorry didn't quote him...
> 
> Just curious did every nail head need to be caulked?


Well it is a slippery slope when you start doing some, and seriously 90% needed to be caulked on this house, the homeowner was asking "you gunna do that side, or didn't those need to be done?" I just did them all. They are sitting with a much better protected house now. The T1-11 that isn't caulked gets to looking like a sponge if not, and they specifically asked for/knew it needed to be done.. so in short yes


----------



## nEighter

vermontpainter said:


> Here is my latest project. Its just a tension cable spindle/rail system. I do mostly small, detail stuff like this or garage doors. Fun stuff though.


you stain and paint it? Or install it also? Beautiful job man! What was that like a Teak finish?


----------



## MAK-Deco

nEighter said:


> Well it is a slippery slope when you start doing some, and seriously 90% needed to be caulked on this house, the homeowner was asking "you gunna do that side, or didn't those need to be done?" I just did them all. They are sitting with a much better protected house now. The T1-11 that isn't caulked gets to looking like a sponge if not, and they specifically asked for/knew it needed to be done.. so in short yes


were the nail heads sunk?... That looks like smartboard T111 in which the head are not suppose to be sunk. flush or it void the warranty.


----------



## nEighter

MAK-Deco said:


> were the nail heads sunk?... That looks like smartboard T111 in which the head are not suppose to be sunk. flush or it void the warranty.


LOL yeah well tell that to the framer who put it together. :no: Smart trim and paneling and yes they were sunk. Not EVERY one, but like I said they work from home and were out watching the progress. Cool couple.


----------



## johnpaint

nEighter said:


> Well it is a slippery slope when you start doing some, and seriously 90% needed to be caulked on this house, the homeowner was asking "you gunna do that side, or didn't those need to be done?" I just did them all. They are sitting with a much better protected house now. The T1-11 that isn't caulked gets to looking like a sponge if not, and they specifically asked for/knew it needed to be done.. so in short yes


N8, your a good guy, a little bit of a push over but good guy. Let those people know that, that side was just fine, and didn't need the extra attention, besides you wore your finger down a couple of kuckles anyway to make their house perfect.


----------



## nEighter

the neighbors liked it


----------



## johnpaint

We did a house last week had not been painted in so long, t-111 and we use two pressure washers all day, I talking about all day. somebody said something about tips, well we got a two hundred dollar tip. Not bad considering we never get tips.We were big hit with the neighbors.


----------



## nEighter

so just cleaning it or did you guys paint it also?


----------



## johnpaint

nEighter said:


> so just cleaning it or did you guys paint it also?


No,we painted it also, but the old paint kept coming and coming, like there was no end. We sanded after with 60 g and sprayed peel bond and primer on bad areas,and two top coats, turned out as good as t-111 can.At least everyone liked it. Everytime I do t-111 it reminds how much work it is.


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> I didn't think you liked penofin?


 
I love Penofin on decks and rail systems. This one has veyr harsh exposure, full sun and right on the lake with high winds etc. Its going to wear but Penofin is easy to maintain. It must be maintained frequently in exposures like this but compared to film forming coatings it is easy maintenance and a beautiful finish. The key is to accept the fact that no clear is going to last even 2 years in a harsh exposure. Clients who have exotic woods either want to keep them looking good all the time or let them go gray. I go for the client who wants it looking good, and I love going back to maintain them and note the performance in each situation.


----------



## vermontpainter

nEighter said:


> you stain and paint it? Or install it also? Beautiful job man! What was that like a Teak finish?


Just the finish, Penofin on mahogany, and ironclad on steel. Its easy to look good this way. I am really not that good of a painter.


----------



## nEighter

looks good to me.


Come on guys where are the pics?!


----------



## TooledUp

nEighter said:


> looks good to me.
> 
> 
> Come on guys where are the pics?!


The problem with posting heaps of pics in one thread is that it takes forever to load up. This whole section is dedicated to posting pics of work. Personally, I think it's better that they're broke up into individual threads rather than one long, and processor intensive thread.


----------



## nEighter

fine.


----------



## TooledUp

nEighter said:


> fine.


Remember that some people use hand-held pc's outside of their home. roaming connection packages usually come with a very limited amount of bandwidth useage and going over it can run up a hefty bill for them. Then there's the people who have a daughter (she's a little sheeite) that likes to hog all the bandwidth with torrents, causing the rest of the house to suffer loading up a web page .

I'm scared to open the thread you've got in the off topic section because it locks my PC up lol. Nate, try reducing the size of the pics before you upload them mate - Between 25k and 40k is a good size for internet viewing :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

or use photobucket, flicker, webshots, picasa, etc!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

Nice looking job N8. You will be hearing from the neighbors for sure. :yes:


----------



## aaron61

Here are some before & afters of one we just finished in south Tampa. Check out how they built the house around the tree!!!!
Also gel stained garage doors (they are not finished in these pics) and 17 fiberglass doors in back.
The guy in the last pic is'nt takin a leak, he is the owner counting out the cash$$$$$$


----------



## aaron61

Here's another 1:whistling2:


----------



## nEighter

TooledUp said:


> Remember that some people use hand-held pc's outside of their home. roaming connection packages usually come with a very limited amount of bandwidth useage and going over it can run up a hefty bill for them. Then there's the people who have a daughter (she's a little sheeite) that likes to hog all the bandwidth with torrents, causing the rest of the house to suffer loading up a web page .
> 
> I'm scared to open the thread you've got in the off topic section because it locks my PC up lol. Nate, try reducing the size of the pics before you upload them mate - Between 25k and 40k is a good size for internet viewing :thumbsup:


okay I will try that.



RCP said:


> or use photobucket, flicker, webshots, picasa, etc!


these are uploaded to photobucket 



LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Nice looking job N8. You will be hearing from the neighbors for sure. :yes:


I BETTER! :thumbup:


aaron61 said:


> The guy in the last pic is'nt takin a leak, he is the owner counting out the cash$$$$$$


HAHAHA I thought he was!!! Gel stain huh? Do tell? SO AMAZING MAN LOVE THE HOUSE!!


----------



## RCP

Nate, can't you just post a link to the photobucket album?

Aaron, lovely homes, I love those homes with character!:thumbsup:
That must of been a lot of "fun"!


----------



## nEighter

I have my account pw protected. I guess I could get one of those fancy apple ones like you


----------



## aaron61

nEighter said:


> I have my account pw protected. I guess I could get one of those fancy apple ones like you


:blink::blink:


----------



## KLaw

We've got a killer home (8600 sq. ft.) that we are starting on this Monday (interior). I am seriously considering a video from start to finish. Spoke briefly to the client about it and she doesn't seem to mind if we "show case" her home and our process. However, I've got no experience except for home videos. I am concerned I will make it look too mickey mouse. Any suggestions? It maybe a lil late but maybe I'll contract a professional to do this. I think it would be a good investment. In the case I can't get a professional out there to do it, any suggestions for a rookie? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## TooledUp

Why not encourage the guys to make a video diary as they progress? They could bring their own recorders and give you a copy of what they've recorded. maybe even give them some prizes for doing it (a little bonus). Just tell them not to use up too much company time in the process :whistling2:


----------



## KLaw

TooledUp said:


> Why not encourage the guys to make a video diary as they progress? They could bring their own recorders and give you a copy of what they've recorded. maybe even give them some prizes for doing it (a little bonus). Just tell them not to use up too much company time in the process :whistling2:


LOL. I am tryin' to picture this particular crew with video cameras. Scary. I appreciate the suggestion but I think the mickey mouse factor would be 10 fold with these jokesters!!!


----------



## aaron61

fresh coat said:


> We've got a killer home (8600 sq. ft.) that we are starting on this Monday (interior). I am seriously considering a video from start to finish. Spoke briefly to the client about it and she doesn't seem to mind if we "show case" her home and our process. However, I've got no experience except for home videos. I am concerned I will make it look too mickey mouse. Any suggestions? It maybe a lil late but maybe I'll contract a professional to do this. I think it would be a good investment. In the case I can't get a professional out there to do it, any suggestions for a rookie? Thanks for any feedback.


Fresh, you are landing projects of this calibur!!!!!!!
Please take a few before pics and post. What is your scope of work??


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> Fresh, you are landing projects of this calibur!!!!!!!
> Please take a few before pics and post. What is your scope of work??


You sound suprised. We've done similar work but this is the largest sq. ft. residentially. She is actually downsizing and moving to a smaller home (6800 sq. ft.) which we will paint as well. It is not a total repaint. Several rooms: walls and ceilings, w/p removal - no trim. Some with faux and other crazy textures. She is basically, getting it ready to sell (going with neutral colors). At a minimum, I will take before and after pics. You got any experience with videos? If I don't do the video thing (which I really want to do), I'll take the tripod and camera and do some before and after pics.


----------



## RCP

Nice job Fresh, which of your marketing strategies came through?
I would hire a pro for a showcase home like that. You would have hi-res photos you can use for years. Even a college student or hobbyist. There is so much to think about when trying to capture a paint job. The lighting, angle, etc. It is not just the camera, it is the eye behind it. Good Luck!


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Nice job Fresh, which of your marketing strategies came through?
> I would hire a pro for a showcase home like that. You would have hi-res photos you can use for years. Even a college student or hobbyist. There is so much to think about when trying to capture a paint job. The lighting, angle, etc. It is not just the camera, it is the eye behind it. Good Luck!


Yea - I agree a professional is the way to go. I'll burn up the phone lines tomorrow (Sat) and hope I can get lucky. I will definetly share pics and hopefully video. This lead came from online. Don't know if she stumbled on it or was directed to it through other marketing material. I'll find out as the job progresses.


----------



## KLaw

fresh coat said:


> Yea - I agree a professional is the way to go. I'll burn up the phone lines tomorrow (Sat) and hope I can get lucky. I will definetly share pics and hopefully video. This lead came from online. Don't know if she stumbled on it or was directed to it through other marketing material. I'll find out as the job progresses.


BTW, Any suggestions on how to find (key words) someone that has done this type of video? "Documentary" is about the only thing my dumb a$$ can come with.


----------



## RCP

Try this


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Try this


You suck - JK! With your "was that too hard". (P.S. I am not being challenging or gutterish). But seriously, thanks for the direction. I hope I get to come back tomorrow and tell you your simple suggestion paid off. I mean that sincerely, cuz I would not have thought about the "videography" key word. I told you I was a dumba$$. Even if it doesn't work out, I still thank you for helping. I know we can't compare regions, but what dollar range are you thinking is fair. I have no clue but would think $200 to $500. Pretty big range but anymore then $500? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## aaron61

fresh coat said:


> You sound suprised. We've done similar work but this is the largest sq. ft. residentially. She is actually downsizing and moving to a smaller home (6800 sq. ft.) which we will paint as well. It is not a total repaint. Several rooms: walls and ceilings, w/p removal - no trim. Some with faux and other crazy textures. She is basically, getting it ready to sell (going with neutral colors). At a minimum, I will take before and after pics. You got any experience with videos? If I don't do the video thing (which I really want to do), I'll take the tripod and camera and do some before and after pics.


No offense, but some of your posts led me to believe you were not equipped, man power wise and or that far along business wise to be jumping on projects of that size. Again no offense! 
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## RCP

I love any chance to use that site!
Hard to say how much, like us, you want quality, you have to pay. Maybe take pics and video yourself and have a pro take finish shots.


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> No offense, but some of your posts led me to believe you were not equipped, man power wise and or that far along business wise to be jumping on projects of that size. Again no offense!
> Looking forward to the pics


Absolutely no offense taken. Pics or video will follow shortly. Manpower wise, I got access to over twenty (although I don't employ that many - yet). But, man I am telling you it is weird (out of the 20, 90% are freaks (I mean that in a good way). These guys / gals know how to paint. They freakin' love it. And they love the type of work / environment I can provide them. 

Equipment wise, I only hire / work with professionals. And, as you know, if they are professionals then they've got the equipment (most of the time .)


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> I love any chance to use that site!
> Hard to say how much, like us, you want quality, you have to pay. Maybe take pics and video yourself and have a pro take finish shots.


\

Yea that is a petty cool site - you show off! You think $500 is in the ballpark for quality video? I do, but that is a pure stab in the dark. Guess I will find out tomorrow. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## aaron61

fresh coat said:


> Absolutely no offense taken. Pics or video will follow shortly. Manpower wise, I got access to over twenty (although I don't employ that many - yet). But, man I am telling you it is weird (out of the 20, 90% are freaks (I mean that in a good way). These guys / gals know how to paint. They freakin' love it. And they love the type of work / environment I can provide them.
> 
> Equipment wise, I only hire / work with professionals. And, as you know, if they are professionals then they've got the equipment (most of the time .)


So these are not your employees, you use subs on your interiors and put them together on the same project and use their equipment?
I guess whatever works for you. I know plenty of guys who do business like that. I just haven't wrapped my head around it yet. I feel that I am selling myself and establishing a trust that I cannot maintain if work is subbed out. I could be way wrong


----------



## MAK-Deco

aaron61 said:


> I feel that I am selling myself and establishing a trust that I cannot maintain if work is ubbed out. I could be way wrong


:thumbsup:


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> So these are not your employees, you use subs on your interiors and put them together on the same project and use their equipment?
> I guess whatever works for you. I know plenty of guys who do business like that. I just haven't wrapped my head around it yet. I feel that I am selling myself and establishing a trust that I cannot maintain if work is ubbed out. I could be way wrong


No. I've got a core group that work as my employees (and yes they must have their own equipment. If not that tends to be a red flag about their experience and professionalism). But I've got a killer network of guys (that I trust 100% due to previous and proven work they've done for us). I just don't have the work to fully employee 20 professional painters - yet. Working on it though.


----------



## johnpaint

aaron61 said:


> So these are not your employees, you use subs on your interiors and put them together on the same project and use their equipment?
> I guess whatever works for you. I know plenty of guys who do business like that. I just haven't wrapped my head around it yet. I feel that I am selling myself and establishing a trust that I cannot maintain if work is subbed out. I could be way wrong


This is so right, because with subs you can't control what they do, and how they do it, plus you have to charge so much to cover them that it's hard to make money, to boot, once the home owner finds out you subed the job, thats the last time you will work for them.


----------



## aaron61

fresh coat said:


> No. I've got a core group that work as my employees (and yes they must have their own equipment. If not that tends to be a red flag about their experience and professionalism). But I've got a killer network of guys (that I trust 100% due to previous and proven work they've done for us). I just don't have the work to fully employee 20 professional painters - yet. Working on it though.


:blink::blink::blink: I am confused...are they your employees or do they "act" as your employees. Sounds like subs to me


----------



## KLaw

johnpaint said:


> This is so right, because with subs you can't control what they do, and how they do it, plus you have to charge so much to cover them that it's hard to make money, to boot, once the home owner finds out you subed the job, thats the last time you will work for them.


 
I agree with Aaron about knowing other companies that make that type of biz model work. One of my largest (probably the largest) competitor estimates the job and subs out for 50% of the price tag (the sub has to cover labor, paint and supplies). They've got a ton of negative press from contractors but they've got a 3 story office building and own about 30% of the market around here (huge market share for this area).


----------



## aaron61

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> :blink::blink::blink: I am confused...are they your employees or do thet "act" as your employees. Sounds like subs to me


My core group are employees. 401k, insurance, benies. (If they choose). I am able offer these benefits to my part times as well. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## aaron61

I think we've gotten a little off topic... so Fresh what do you think of the pic I posted of the house being built around the tree and please post a pic of recent project as dictated by this thread


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> I think we've gotten a little off topic... so Fresh what do you think of the pic I posted of the house being built around the tree and please post a pic of recent project as dictated by this thread


Agree. Totally got this thing off topic. Let me try to post somethin' here. Give me a sec, we just started takin' pics (shame on us). And I am not all that technically advanced. Although, your request does sound like a challenge.


----------



## KLaw

View attachment 3373



Most recent. Nothing stellar but...


----------



## aaron61

fresh coat said:


> Agree. Totally got this thing off topic. Let me try to post somethin' here. Give me a sec, we just started takin' pics (shame on us). And I am not all that technically advanced. Although, your request does sound like a challenge.


Honestly, no challenge but this is a thread on posting current pics. Pics are extremely important. What we do is a visual medium to most customers. That's the part they can relate to the easiest. So the more pics you have the better.


----------



## aaron61

Are you sure you didn't clip that?????


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> Honestly, no challenge but this is a thread on posting current pics. Pics are extremely important. What we do is a visual medium to most customers. That's the part they can relate to the easiest. So the more pics you have the better.


 
Aaron - I totally agree. I am just sayin' it is a challenge to download this stuff for me. I got more pics but they are kinda blurry.


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> Are you sure you didn't clip that?????


Sorry for my ignorance but what does "clip that" mean?


----------



## aaron61

cut & paste from somewhere else, not your own. I see that on quite a few painters websites. Where they use generic pictures or pictures of houses they never did. I think it's hilarious because it is usually pretty obvious


----------



## ProWallGuy

Back on topic. My latest gig was a mural in a retail storefront up in Beverly, MA, the North Shore of Boston.

The wall:











The mural:











Maahke White of Bahston velcroing a seam:


----------



## aaron61

That stuff would make me a nervous wreck


----------



## ProWallGuy

Getting ready to bust a seam up top:











Poser:











The finished product:


----------



## RCP

Love seeing your work PWG!:thumbsup:
Here is our house of many colors!


----------



## nEighter

awesome like always pwg!


----------



## RCP

test


----------



## nEighter

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlas_coatings_and_construction/sets/72157623866591080/show/


----------



## brushmonkey

Awesome transformation n8tr, looks like it was a biach of a job. Impressive results :thumbsup:


nEighter said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlas_coatings_and_construction/sets/72157623866591080/show/


----------



## nEighter

Thanks Brush! Yeah it sucked. It was a job that kept on getting worse. BUT funny thing was as soon as I got it all under control *skimmed and primed* it took only hours for it to look great. I used SW cashmere low lustre on that.


----------



## Rcon

nEighter said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlas_coatings_and_construction/sets/72157623866591080/show/


I take it this is the job that inspired the walpaper thread eh? :lol:

Impressive work N8 - looks awesome!


----------



## nEighter

Yeah that be the one all right


----------



## painting247

Now that's alot of caulking but I would agree that prep is key. It looks GREAT! It's amazing to me how many contractors don't do the necessary or adequate prep due to inexperience or just plain lazy (idunno) ....We should all agree that when a job is done correctly and done right the referals WILL follow! Congratulations for a job well done!!!!


----------



## RCP

:thumbsup: Looks good Tater!


----------



## nEighter

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlas_coatings_and_construction/sets/72157623911058838/show/

Newest wallpaper stripping and repaint. Pics were taken while paint was wet. I will be going back tomorrow for finished DRY pics.


----------



## RCP

Shoot any wallpaperers lately!:whistling2:
You seem to be on a run! That looks great, too bad you did not break that lamp!


----------



## salestrainer

Guys, I have never posted a pic on a thread, how do you?


----------



## Rcon

salestrainer said:


> Guys, I have never posted a pic on a thread, how do you?


Click on the little paperclip after you hit "post reply", right beside the smiley


----------



## nEighter

or post your pictures on a site like Flickr or Photobucket and copy and paste the link onto the submit reply box.


----------



## nEighter

I know it may sound confusing, just play around with it. I don't think anyone will care if you don't get it right the first 30 times.. if they do screw em.. just saying. Try it out and you will get er done. :thumbsup:


----------



## salestrainer

Gonna try to post some before shots of my most recent job, client wants me to come back and do after shots after cleaning, furniture re-arraigned.


----------



## VanDamme

Looks like you just came out of one of Intels clean rooms! 

Just ribben' ya'


----------



## salestrainer

VanDamme said:


> Looks like you just came out of one of Intels clean rooms!
> 
> Just ribben' ya'


I was actually working on baseboard in another room with knee pads on when the wife came by to take some pics, so i grabbed a brush and posed at a bookcase I had finished up, lol!


----------



## howe

yeah .. caulking the gaps on T-111 saves time for sure.


----------



## salestrainer

Some pics of a recent re-paint, nice folks, easy job, wish they were all like this one!


----------



## brushmonkey

These are pics of a project we just bid on.Complete strip & re-stain (fingers crossed!) The company before us screwed up big time with inferior products halfway through & got the boot. Needless to say the HO is pulling his hair out.


----------



## RCP

Wow, that will be a great save! What is the deal with the "ceiling", the spots?
Keep us posted on the process, maybe start a new thread?!


----------



## Workaholic

Looks good Sales


That is a cool house monkey.


----------



## brushmonkey

The spots are from the camera flash, I don't know what that's all about... they're not as prominent when your there in person. If we win the bid Ill post progress pics. 
Dion


RCP said:


> Wow, that will be a great save! What is the deal with the "ceiling", the spots?
> Keep us posted on the process, maybe start a new thread?!


----------



## S.Indiana

Mr. Monkey I have the same type job coming up in a couple months. I'd love to see how you plan to attack that.


----------



## salestrainer

S. Indiana, are you in Evansville?


----------



## S.Indiana

I'm in Newburgh so yea basically


----------



## gibbcutter

*Super Duper*

Excellent work. When folks ask you for your number, send them a follow up card with something like this:

"It was nice speaking with you and I appreciate that you liked my work. Give me a call and I will come out and look over your home.

Thanks and have a good day"


----------



## WiseGuys Painting




----------



## salestrainer

S.Indiana said:


> I'm in Newburgh so yea basically


 
Maybe we can get together some time over lunch and compare notes, i have been wanting to get over to Eville to the Deerhead tavern, great place to eat!


----------



## RCP

Wiseguys, that looks great! you do the paper too?


----------

